# Programmerstellung persönlicher Teacher



## beec (25. Nov 2011)

Moin -

habe echt Probleme in Java und muessen jetzt ein Projekt machen.

Welche Person hat mal Lust mir zur Seite zu stehen?

Schreibt mir eine PN - Aufgabenstellung ist total einfach.


LG
beec


----------



## XHelp (25. Nov 2011)

Das Thread ist in der Jobbörse wohl besser aufgehoben, oder willst du, dass einer umsonst für dich arbeitet?


----------



## beec (25. Nov 2011)

Huhu - genau aus dem Grund habe ich es da nicht reingestellt 

Wenn jemand Spaß hat mir zu helfen, kann er sich ja melden

Für einen gestandenen Programmierer in Java 15 minuten arbeit


----------



## fastjack (25. Nov 2011)

Dann schreib das doch gleich, das spart PM's. Außerdem kannst Du dann hier auch gleich posten, was das Problem ist und wir werden Dir bestimmt Tipps geben und helfen.


----------



## beec (25. Nov 2011)

Okay,

ich habe eine Liste mit Items in einer TXT. Diese habe ich jetzt in einen ARRAY LIST eingelesen.
Diese Arraylist will ich in einer Table mit JScrollPane (wie das geht weiß ich noch nicht) ausgeben lassen und später durch 26 Buttons nach Anfangsbuchstaben sortieren.


mein ActionListener sieht so aus:


```
public class actionlistener implements ActionListener
{

	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) 
	{
		try {
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("items.txt"));
        String line;
        ArrayList list = new ArrayList();

        while((line = in.readLine()) != null) {
            list.add(line);
        }
        in.close();

        String[] lines = (String[]) list.toArray(new String[0]);
        
	} catch (IOException e) {
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
```



Meine Table ist leider noch leer.

Zudem habe ich bereits ein Frame erstellt mit einem Panel im BorderLayout.NORTH mit 26 Buttons.

Unten drunter im CENTER soll dann die Table stehen.
Diese habe ich schon generiert... nur wie bekomme ich jetzt die ausgelesenen items aus der txt in mein table...

Diese frage habe ich 


Danke


----------



## fastjack (25. Nov 2011)

Okay, das Einlesen geht ist schon richtig. Zum TableModel, sieh mal  hier:

How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Ich würde aber whl. ein eigenes AbstractTableModel verwenden.

Ansonsten würde ich nicht 26 Buttons machen. Du kannst später durch Anklicken auf die Spalten auf- und ab-sortieren. Statt 26 Buttons würde ich ein Suchfeld vorschlagen, Knopf "Suchen" sucht dann im Inhalt, später Update der View.


----------

